
People Fear They’ve Got Too Much Cash in Their Bank Accounts - e15ctr0n
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-31/americans-look-for-alternatives-to-high-yield-savings-accounts
======
haspoken
[http://archive.is/uZve4](http://archive.is/uZve4)

